# genitori e smartphone



## omicron (8 Aprile 2022)

per l'età che hanno, i miei genitori sono anche abbastanza bravi con gli smartphone, sono anche social
ma su certe cose proprio non sono in grado
mia mamma mi ha appena fatto una videochiamata, ho parlato con il soffitto


----------



## Carola (8 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per l'età che hanno, i miei genitori sono anche abbastanza bravi con gli smartphone, sono anche social
> ma su certe cose proprio non sono in grado
> mia mamma mi ha appena fatto una videochiamata, ho parlato con il soffitto


 Io di solito parlavo con L orecchio 
Adesso ha imparato e prima delle videochiamate si mette il rossetto 
Mitica


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per l'età che hanno, i miei genitori sono anche abbastanza bravi con gli smartphone, sono anche social
> ma su certe cose proprio non sono in grado
> mia mamma mi ha appena fatto una videochiamata, ho parlato con il soffitto


Mia suocera i primi selfie se li è fatti  ai piedi , poi ho chiesto di vedere come se li faceva, stava con il naso attaccato al telefono,  quando le ho fatto notare di girare telecamera si è fotografata il nasone in primo piano che pareva una maschera di carnevale.
Ha smesso di farseli troppo complicato ha detto.
Mia madre invece chiama e basta niente sms o altro, quando mi chiama , spesso dopo un paio di ore mi richiama e dice mi hai chiamato? Ho trovato la tua chiamata....  (vede la chiamata fatta a me nella quale abbiamo già parlato e pensa sia la mia persa.)
va beh hanno 80 e passa anni... ci può stare.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Aprile 2022)

Mia madre che va per gli ottanta fa tutto sullo smartphone.
Acquisti on line, gruppi wap, pure la riunione del condominio la fanno su zoom e son tutti anziani.
Volevo regalarle il Brondi e mi ha risposto: Pinco o Apple o niente.


----------



## Carola (8 Aprile 2022)

Mia mamma rifiuta anche Netflix ecc le ho detto mille volte ti regalo un tablet guarda che ci sono serie interessanti carine

oh nulla !!! X carità carola

però ha gruppo whatsapp amiche  camminateteatro ..
Mia mamma e 'giovane ha 72 anni


----------



## omicron (8 Aprile 2022)

mia mamma ha  un giro su whatsapp che io me lo sogno   ha anche facebook e poi guarda video, notizie, ecc... mio babbo sta iniziando adesso e fa pure danni, ogni tanto lo bloccano su facebook  hanno anche le app della banca
e un numero imprecisato di app che però non usano 
i miei suoceri sono molto meno attivi nonostante siano più giovani


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia mamma ha  un giro su whatsapp che io me lo sogno   ha anche facebook e poi guarda video, notizie, ecc... mio babbo sta iniziando adesso e fa pure danni, ogni tanto lo bloccano su facebook  hanno anche le app della banca
> e un numero imprecisato di app che però non usano
> i miei suoceri sono molto meno attivi nonostante siano più giovani


Pure a me mi hanno bloccato su Fb per un mese, perché ho scritto questa frase in un commento su una pagina politica dove Si parlava di una cosa del comune di Milano: tutti froci col culo degli altri.

commento sessista, bloccato per un mese.


----------



## omicron (8 Aprile 2022)

La prossima volta scrivi fr”oci e il sistema non rileva la parola


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2022)

Credevo fosse una discussione sul giusto atteggiamento da genitori.
 Ho sbagliato forum


----------



## ologramma (8 Aprile 2022)

io ho tutti i social e sono  abbastanza tecnologico


----------



## omicron (8 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo fosse una discussione sul giusto atteggiamento da genitori.
> Ho sbagliato forum


anziani e smartphone mi pareva brutto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anziani e smartphone mi pareva brutto


Mi sono immaginata mia figlia a scrivere sti post... dovrebbe prendere una botta in testa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (10 Aprile 2022)

Mia mamma ha quasi 78 anni...le piace un sacco Facebook...qualche volta si incarta a pubblicare le foto ma tutto sommato viaggia bene...questo sul tablet...come telefono ha il Brondi, e con quello fa fatica a leggere i messaggi...secondo me perché non ha voglia, altrimenti non si spiega...


----------

